# V-Rod now "officially dead"



## DGS49

The Motor Company recently announced to its dealers that V-Rod production would stop in October.

This revolutionary bike, co-designed with Porsche, never caught on with the H-D Faithful despite its strong pedigree, outstanding performance numbers, and stunning looks.  Indeed, from a mechanical and performance standpoint it continues to make all other H-D's look like Model T's by comparison.

Used V-Rods are already very cheap by Harley standards, and prices for used ones will undoubtedly drop more when this announcement is better publicized.

What is it?  Looking at the used market, it is very noticeable how people who own them just don't ride them.  It is not unusual to see one that is 8-10 years old, and still basically new, with just a few thousand miles on the odometer.  Are they that uncomfortable?

Why couldn't Harley take this drivetrain and at least try to make it into a sport-touring bike like an ST1300 or FJR?

Is this decision by Harley an opportunity for a savvy used bike buyer to grab something very special at a Fire Sale price?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Harley riders are loyal.  it's about a lifestyle and being perceived as "COOL".  They don't want to be bothered with technology.


----------



## TNHarley

IMO there are many reasons
They just aren't traditional. They are sporty. BMW experienced the same thing with the K model. Hek I remember my dad talking about when the deuce came out. softtail people started freaking out lol
They are for taller people. At least that's what I read. They have a longer stretch than the road king, for example.
They are water cooled. And if I remember right, The RPMs are so high, it reduces the infamous "shake" of the typical v-twins


----------



## TNHarley

ColonelAngus said:


> Harley riders are loyal.  it's about a lifestyle and being perceived as "COOL".  They don't want to be bothered with technology.


 yes, because they have been making the exact same motor since 1903


----------



## TNHarley

I wonder if the Milwaukee-eights have anything to do with it?


----------



## gipper

DGS49 said:


> The Motor Company recently announced to its dealers that V-Rod production would stop in October.
> 
> This revolutionary bike, co-designed with Porsche, never caught on with the H-D Faithful despite its strong pedigree, outstanding performance numbers, and stunning looks.  Indeed, from a mechanical and performance standpoint it continues to make all other H-D's look like Model T's by comparison.
> 
> Used V-Rods are already very cheap by Harley standards, and prices for used ones will undoubtedly drop more when this announcement is better publicized.
> 
> What is it?  Looking at the used market, it is very noticeable how people who own them just don't ride them.  It is not unusual to see one that is 8-10 years old, and still basically new, with just a few thousand miles on the odometer.  Are they that uncomfortable?
> 
> Why couldn't Harley take this drivetrain and at least try to make it into a sport-touring bike like an ST1300 or FJR?
> 
> Is this decision by Harley an opportunity for a savvy used bike buyer to grab something very special at a Fire Sale price?



Could be a good time to buy one.  I always liked it.  Never got a chance to drive one.


----------



## Jarlaxle

One reason I suspect they are cheap is that the PM they require is either incredibly expensive or a monumental pain in the ass. (Checking valves on the rear cylinder requires removing the engine.)

Honestly, if you want a sport-touring bike, the ONLY reason to buy a V-Rod is if you are a Kool-Aid drinker for H-D.


----------



## Iceweasel

They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike. 

They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.


----------



## gipper

Iceweasel said:


> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.


Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.


----------



## Iceweasel

gipper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.
Click to expand...

Same here. A sport touring rig with that engine would be awesome!


----------



## Jarlaxle

gipper said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.
Click to expand...

Try a Concours 1400...it's a rocket that will make the Vrod feel like a 250.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try a Concours 1400...it's a rocket that will make the Vrod feel like a 250.
Click to expand...

yeah...that is a beautiful bike.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try a Concours 1400...it's a rocket that will make the Vrod feel like a 250.
Click to expand...

You were not kidding.  This past weekend I drove a Concours 14.  Wow...what a bike.  I had done some research on it and a few others lately, as I am considering buying a new bike.  The Concours is amazingly fast and feels unbelievably solid and sure footed.  That monocoque frame design might be the difference.


----------



## Jarlaxle

For a sport tourer...also check out the Honda ST1300.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> For a sport tourer...also check out the Honda ST1300.


Will do thank.s


----------



## Jarlaxle

If you're tall, try a Super Tenere.


----------



## DGS49

If you're cheap, find a low-mileage st1100.  Fantastic S/T for $3,500 or so.


----------



## Stratacaster

Iceweasel said:


> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.


I own a V-Rod and its a blast to own and run. I don't need to try and impress other individuals by owning a hog.. I call that ignorant. Maybe one should try something new. There an awesome bike to run. For each there own. I am looking at a Road King at the moment but keeping the Rod. It will go up in value as yrs go by.


----------



## Iceweasel

Stratacaster said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> I own a V-Rod and its a blast to own and run. I don't need to try and impress other individuals by owning a hog.. I call that ignorant. Maybe one should try something new. There an awesome bike to run. For each there own. I am looking at a Road King at the moment but keeping the Rod. It will go up in value as yrs go by.
Click to expand...

No doubt. One day people will be asking what was Harley thinking with letting them go?


----------



## Jarlaxle

There is no rational reason to buy a Vrod...there are any number of other sport-tourers on the market, most far superior.


----------



## Iceweasel

It isn't a sport tourer.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Then what is it? It isn't a cruiser...it sure as hell isn't a sportbike.


----------



## Iceweasel

Jarlaxle said:


> Then what is it? It isn't a cruiser...it sure as hell isn't a sportbike.


Why isn't it a cruiser? Sure seemed like one to me.


----------



## Megarascals

Jarlaxle said:


> One reason I suspect they are cheap is that the PM they require is either incredibly expensive or a monumental pain in the ass. (Checking valves on the rear cylinder requires removing the engine.)
> 
> Honestly, if you want a sport-touring bike, the ONLY reason to buy a V-Rod is if you are a Kool-Aid drinker for H-D.


Nothing quite like "assumptions".  Just the way you worded your reply acknowledges you know NOTHING about Vrods.  So all you succeeded in proving was your ignorance.


----------



## ColonelAngus

V-Rod is a nice bike.  It's a modified dragster, not a touring type bike.  Many Harley fans ddin't dig it.


----------



## Megarascals

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try a Concours 1400...it's a rocket that will make the Vrod feel like a 250.
Click to expand...

Why is an obviously Harley hater even here.  I'd put up my stock Vrod against a Concours and clean it's fricken clock in the quarter, and maybe even the half.


----------



## Megarascals

Jarlaxle said:


> There is no rational reason to buy a Vrod...there are any number of other sport-tourers on the market, most far superior.


The Harley hater continues to speak.... anyone have some Drano?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Megarascals said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great bikes. My brother owned on and being the much more experienced rider I rode it with him on back, about 185lbs. worth. The engine is like a rheostat and pulls no matter what rpm you're at. I didn't get carried away with handling but it isn't a sport bike.
> 
> They just aren't seen as a "real" Harley, looks are very high up on the HD bandwagon. Image counts a lot and in order to impress fellow HDers you need the more traditional look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have been told the bike is a blast to ride due to the powerful motor.  I've never owned a Harley, but the vrod is a Harley I could own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try a Concours 1400...it's a rocket that will make the Vrod feel like a 250.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is an obviously Harley hater even here.  I'd put up my stock Vrod against a Concours and clean it's fricken clock in the quarter, and maybe even the half.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. A Concours 14 has a V-rod covered by THREE SECONDS in a 1/4 mile run!


----------



## Oznrs

Sold my 09 Night Rod Special for a Concours and would never go back. Miss the HD but for what it is, it's just too slow. Forks are completely unadjustable and rear shocks are cheap junk. In Oz this bike used to cost $27K new. Apart from some shiny paint there's not much for the money.  

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## DGS49

The vrod is a UJM.


----------



## ColonelAngus

ColonelAngus said:


> Harley riders are loyal.  it's about a lifestyle and being perceived as "COOL".  They don't want to be bothered with technology.



Damn...a funny and agree from a year ago!


----------



## Jarlaxle

DGS49 said:


> The vrod is a UJM.


Are you drunk?


----------

